# Saturday 12/6 bonito



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of bonito at the Pensacola Pier today. Fished most of the morning and got 11. Some reds were caught, both slot and bull. I used white jigs with soft plastic zoom or bass assassin tails and a flashy white yozuri casting spoon.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank for the report!! Were the reds at the T?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lureslinger (12/6/2008)*Lots of bonito at the Pensacola Pier today. Fished most of the morning and got 11. Some reds were caught, both slot and bull. I used white jigs with soft plastic zoom or bass assassin tails and a flashy white yozuri casting spoon.


I think I saw you that a.m. I was going to ask if the plastics with the jigs were working.

seems like they were.

something else I noticed, why did some of the bo's have green backs and some were dark ?

I guess I've never noticed green bonitas before ?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I have noticed that they look green sometimes off the pier. I was just thinking about the green color of them and I looked one up in google images. From this picture, it looks like the green on them is some sort of slime. See how its coming off in that one part?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Baitcaster (12/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *lureslinger (12/6/2008)*Lots of bonito at the Pensacola Pier today. Fished most of the morning and got 11. Some reds were caught, both slot and bull. I used white jigs with soft plastic zoom or bass assassin tails and a flashy white yozuri casting spoon.
> ...


it's just the glare from atop the gulf coast skyscraper oke

if i had to guess, from what i've noticed the ones with green backs have been in shallow water, 10' or less... usually when they come in on the end, they are darker. at least it seems that way.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *true-king (12/7/2008)*I have noticed that they look green sometimes off the pier. I was just thinking about the green color of them and I looked one up in google images. From this picture, it looks like the green on them is some sort of slime. See how its coming off in that one part?


yeah ! that makes sense . I was almost thinking that maybe some northerns were mixed up with the bo's . thanks for that 1



John B btw, that was a good one ! lol


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

They prob change colors much like a green ling or king would..


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

i have been fishing for bonita from the beach pier now for only a couple of years because i grew up in central florida. But someone told me one time that as they get tired they begin to turn a greenish color. Almost like when they become real fleshy as they are about to die or dry out. I am not sure if this is true but i have also noticed the color change as they tire out and are landed in nets. Has the pier been very packed in the a.m. by the way? Does anyone know whether it is very busy with people in the middle of the week?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is it not just a "lit up" thing? seems like ive got old pictures with em' green, blue, deep purple, silver, and just about every color in between.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bonito, like most fish turn different shades of colors depending on water depth, clarity or mood. Most bonita i've caught have had a green or steel blue back. It isn't a "slime" that is covering them its the pigment in their skin. You can take almost any pelagic fish and rub it on something and the pigment will just slide off of them. Wahoo are by far the worst with this it seems and that shit takes some scrubbing back at the dock if you don't clean it when it happens. Its just like reds, they're red,gold,silver,bronze, etc. depending on where you catch them but for the most part bonito only turn a couple different colors. It doesn't really have anything to do with age in bonitoeither although certain fish do lose certain patterns as they age.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh ok, well that explains it. So its them lighting up.

I don't think they turn green when they are tired as I've seen cruising fish just as green as they could be and I've landed and kept fish that kept the blue color.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Go around the pass and down the beach to the east right now and you will see all the green backs you care to see coming out of the water...anywhere from 1ft to 20ft of water.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

they were god-aweful thick this morning.... i ended up mashing the barb down on my jig so i could hook 'em, let 'em run and freespool to let the jig fall out......i hokked 5 in one cast.

ooh, i also caught a bull red on 8lb test this morning, i'd say he went 20lbs or better..... if i can figure out how to get the picture on my phone and get it on the computer, i'll post it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I wishit wasn't going to be so windy and rough for the next couple of days. I want to catch some bobos on fly from the surf.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (12/8/2008)*they were god-aweful thick this morning.... i ended up mashing the barb down on my jig so i could hook 'em, let 'em run and freespool to let the jig fall out......i hokked 5 in one cast.
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, i also caught a bull red on 8lb test this morning, i'd say he went 20lbs or better..... if i can figure out how to get the picture on my phone and get it on the computer, i'll post it.




There's no way you went this morning, my phone never rang.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (12/8/2008)*they were god-aweful thick this morning.... i ended up mashing the barb down on my jig so i could hook 'em, let 'em run and freespool to let the jig fall out......i hokked 5 in one cast.
> ...


i figured you'd be working!!!...


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *John B. (12/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (12/8/2008)*
> ...


if you send the pic to me i could put it up for you:takephoto:letsdrink...i sent my number in a pm


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

:takephoto sorry thats the size of the pic when i got it...but thats a stud fish on 8# no doubt:clap!!!!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the bobos are different colors depending on how fired up they are..oke most of the ones I get are green as hell..the more tired they are, the darker the color gets and the more it fades off. Ever notice that as soon as they die, the color disappears??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jack 'em (12/9/2008)* Ever notice that as soon as they die, the color disappears??



that's the case with almost all fish, particularly pelagics


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jack 'em (12/9/2008)*I think the bobos are different colors depending on how fired up they are..oke most of the ones I get are green as hell..the more tired they are, the darker the color gets and the more it fades off. Ever notice that as soon as they die, the color disappears??


yeah, like a bull dolphin .


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *John B. (12/8/2008)*they were god-aweful thick this morning.... i ended up mashing the barb down on my jig so i could hook 'em, let 'em run and freespool to let the jig fall out......i hokked 5 in one cast.
> 
> ooh, i also caught a bull red on 8lb test this morning, i'd say he went 20lbs or better..... if i can figure out how to get the picture on my phone and get it on the computer, i'll post it.




Saw the picture. Congrats:clap:clap


----------

